# Wireless Headset - Kaufberatung!



## kuPAx (23. Februar 2012)

Moin Gamer 

ich war lange auf der Suche nach einem Wireless Headset, welches mein jetziges Pantonics GameCon ersetzen sollte. Ich war zufrieden, aber es war leider kabelgebunden und gebrochen (meine Schuld ). 

Nun will ich n wireless Headset für so 100 €, natürlich für den PC ^^ Das Kabelgedöns nervt einfach. Ich weiß für den Preis kriegt man bessere wired Headsets, aber da ich nicht soooo viel Wert auf Soundquali lege und die wired bestimmt auch nicht sooo viel besser sind finde ich Kabellos ganz gut.

Ich konnte mich zwischen denen zwei hier nicht entscheiden:

1.  Turtle Beach Ear Force PX3 Bravo COD Edition: Amazon.de: Games

2.  Official Wireless Stereo 7.1 Headset PS3 [UK-Import]: Amazon.de: Games

Und ja der PS3 Headset funktioniert auch am PC 
Welches Headset würdet ihr bevorzugen? 

Und glaubt ihr der Sound vom Sony Headset ist wegen den "7.1" wirklich besser? Wenn nicht bevorzuge ich nämlich den Turtle Beach!

Oder würdet ihr mir ein ganz anderes vorschlagen?
(Aber bitte nur wireless und für so 100€ )


lg, kuPAx


----------



## Zocker15xD (23. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit dem hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Logitech Wireless Headset F540 ?
Geht n bisschen über dein Budget, aber vor allem in der Soundqualität ist das besser als deine zwei vorgeschlagenen, auch wenn es seinem hohen Preis nicht ganz gerecht wird.  Der Sound ist zwar bei weitem nicht so gut wie bei einem Kopfhörer für den Preis, aber für ein Headset schon ganz ordentlich.


----------



## kuPAx (23. Februar 2012)

Kla hab ich die mir auch schon angesehen   Habe auch gehört das der Preis nicht gerecht wird, aber auch dass fast alle Gaming Headsets überteuert sind. Wären bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber doch bissl zu teuer :/


----------



## Zocker15xD (23. Februar 2012)

Wenn du dir nen Kopfhörer + einzelnes Mikro kaufen würdest, dann hättest du viel mehr fürs Geld. Bei Headsets zahlst du praktisch viel zu viel für das Mikro bzw. werden dann Abstriche beim Sound gemacht.
Wenn dir das Logitech zu teuer ist, dann empfehle ich dir mal das Sony-Headset. Das soll ja laut Bewertungen auch gut sein und relativ gut klingen.


----------



## kuPAx (23. Februar 2012)

Ja auch das mit einzeln Kopfhörer & Mikro hab ich auch gehört^^ aber wireless ist das wohl überhaupt nicht möglich


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2012)

Wireless ist halt so ne Sache. Viel Wahl hast Du dann auch nicht. Man könnte auch was mit Bluetooth suchen, aber dabei gibt es AFAIK dann eine merkbare Verzögerung, was bei Musik egal ist, aber wenn Ton + Bild versetzt zueinander sind, wäre das ja doof...


----------



## kuPAx (24. Februar 2012)

Ja gibt es echt nicht :/

Ich werde mir glaub das Turtle Beach holn. Hab gelesen dass es bei dem Sony oft Probleme fürn PC gibt, da es eig nur für PS3 gemacht ist und dass für PC nur 2.1 Sound verfügbar ist.


----------



## Zocker15xD (24. Februar 2012)

Achso, das wusste ich nicht. 
Ich dachte, wenn du sie hier als Vorschlag postest, dann laufen die auch einwandfrei fürn PC.


----------

